# Ducato 2.5 turbo



## Ronbo (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, My van is a 92 Frankia with a Ducato 2.5t. I have been offered a recon head from a 90 motorhome. My question is, does anyone out there know if it will fit? I cannot find any engine number on my current engine. Thanks in anticipation.
Ron.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*ducato 2.5 turbo*

yes it should as its like for like.do you know its history?as it may have been skimmed and you will have to fit a thicker head gasket.


----------

